# Who is in the South West



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi all,
Looks like I have the job of Regional Rep for the South West. Not sure how many members are down in this part of the Country, so would be grateful if you could let me know which is your nearest town. 
[smiley=cheers.gif]
Pete
Langport, Nr Taunton, Somerset.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Hurrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!

Marcus.
Newquay.


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi Marcus,
Well there is at least two of us. Will wait for a few more replies and then lets see if we can arrange a South West meet.
Pete


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bristol.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Cheltenham :-*


----------



## 5625 (Feb 17, 2003)

Bristol

Any convoys planned for annual meet?


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

I'm in Swindon ! :-[


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Looks like we could have a convoy from the Bristol area.  Who is going to Burghley? Anyone going to Poole as we can arrange some thing there.
Pete


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Subject to my TTR turning up in time.......I will be making to the National Day........first 650 miles of running it in!!


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

Currently in Bristol but moving today to Magor in South Wales.


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

Bristol

but drive past Langport every day en route to Yeovil - will look out for you Pete...

Richard 
black TTR (circa 265bhp - bring on Interpro...!)


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi Richard,
If you fancy a drink one night on the way home give me a ring on my mobile ( IM ). Great pub on Somerton - Langport road. THe Halfway House. Has a good range of real beers.
Pete


----------



## MiloTT (May 20, 2003)

I am in Cheltenham!

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Anyone in the Weston-super-Mare area, fancy having a beer one night??

Look out for a Misano Red TT - Gary


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Im in West Wales (pembrokeshire)....so only just south west..more kinda beyond west!

Steve ;D

AND before anyone moans at me, its a lot closer to Bristol than it is to Rhyl...sod that for a game of cards! Do we get a choice which area we want to be in...or do we get a south wales group (please)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Bristol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm in Cornwall

Mark
Nr St.Austell


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

> I'm in Cornwall
> 
> Mark
> Nr St.Austell


Hi Mark........

Give us a clue as to colour/model etc and I'll keep my eyes peeled for you in Mid-Cornwall 

Marcus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Marcus

Silver 225C RS18s, if that helps..?

I work near Newquay so I'll keep my eyes peeled.

Regs

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Marcus
> 
> Silver 225C RS18s, if that helps..?
> 
> ...


a silver TT, that narrows it down!!!  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

> a silver TT, that narrows it down!!! Â  ;D


Kev has got a point Mark...........there are two silver TT's in my village alone....and it only has 60 houses!!!!


----------



## pawmaro (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi North Bristol here
225 roadster
Paul


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm just outside Bridgwater and drive through Langport daily to get to work in Yeovil! Can't be many TT'ers who get a chance to drive through a set of bends like "seven sisters" twice a day! (Between Langport and Othery).

We should meet up one day.


----------

